# Morning poke in the back?



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

I'm wondering how the ladies feel about getting woken up in the morning by the usual poke in the back from morning erections of their bed partner. I've been married over 27 years and have gotten a wide variety of responses from my wife but we've never really discussed this phenomenon. She's not really a morning person and I go to work fairly early (usually out of bed by 6am).

Some mornings she ignores me. Some mornings she pushes me away. Some mornings she will adjust her body, spread her legs slightly and guide me right inside for some glorious spooning. This morning she did something she has never done before. She took me between her legs in the spooning position and proceeded to rub the head of my **** against her clit until she came. She then guided me inside where I barely lasted a few thrusts before I exploded. Hot!!

Ladies, how do you deal with the usual morning wood?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

mitchell said:


> I'm wondering how the ladies feel about getting woken up in the morning by the usual poke in the back from morning erections of their bed partner. I've been married over 27 years and have gotten a wide variety of responses from my wife but we've never really discussed this phenomenon. She's not really a morning person and I go to work fairly early (usually out of bed by 6am).
> 
> Some mornings she ignores me. Some mornings she pushes me away. Some mornings she will adjust her body, spread her legs slightly and guide me right inside for some glorious spooning. This morning she did something she has never done before. She took me between her legs in the spooning position and proceeded to rub the head of my **** against her clit until she came. She then guided me inside where I barely lasted a few thrusts before I exploded. Hot!!
> 
> Ladies, how do you deal with the usual morning wood?


she sound like a winner to me!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

mitchell said:


> She took me between her legs in the spooning position and proceeded to rub the head of my **** against her clit until she came. She then guided me inside where I barely lasted a few thrusts before I exploded. Hot!!
> 
> Ladies, how do you deal with the usual morning wood?


Just like this.... morning wood is a wonderful bonus! What a happy way to wake up and start the day.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow. To the original poster, you have no idea how I envied you! There were times when my wife would spread her legs in the morning, but it's been years since.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

A lot of times when I wake up with morning wood it's because I have to pee really bad...:grin2: It's still there when I finish, though...:wink2:

I can still give a go, but the problem is..., it doesn't seem to ever happen when we are not pressed for time. Quickies are not something we do very often anymore.:frown2: Those stray woodies that happen are often just having to go away on their own. We still have two teenagers at home.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Mitchell,

All I can tell you is that an experience like that would be like me winning the lottery for 100 million. 

I've never kept statistics but I would expect that over the course of our marriage only 1 in 30 times I've been aroused by my W has anything happened. 

Tamat


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

A morning poke in the back, will most often result in a morning poke in the front!

:wink2:


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Morning sex is fairly common in our house as well as nooners. As the kids are getting older, evening and night time lovin' seems to be more difficult to navigate as kids demand more attention for whatever reason (help with homework, want to talk, evening family time, etc.). In fact, I'll be poking my wife in the back tomorrow morning to get the day started.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

It depends on whether we are both awake enough, but I'm always aroused when I know my H has morning wood.

He often says it has a brain of its own and doesn't care if the rest of him is dead tired at that moment. I've managed more than once to gently wake the rest of him up.


----------



## sscygni (Apr 13, 2016)

Satya said:


> He often says it has a brain of its own and doesn't care if the rest of him is dead tired at that moment. I've managed more than once to gently wake the rest of him up.


That part is 100% true.

Now if only my wife were so accomodating....


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I hate morning sex with a passion. It feels mechanical and machine like there is no kissing, no build up, its stick in, stroke, cum, done, (in theory it is I can never cum quick so I just wait for her and then stop)...HATE IT HATE IT.

Ive voiced it more than once Id pick no sex before Id pick morning sex.

Morning sex is like eating fast food its food, but so lacking.

I prefer 5 course sex, baths, candles, music, build up, toys, long tired sex, sweat. At the ripe old age of 42 if I dont get that Ill just pass.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

OhGeesh said:


> I hate morning sex with a passion. It feels mechanical and machine like there is no kissing, no build up, its stick in, stroke, cum, done, (in theory it is I can never cum quick so I just wait for her and then stop)...HATE IT HATE IT.
> 
> Ive voiced it more than once Id pick no sex before Id pick morning sex.
> 
> ...


You sound like a lot of fun.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

I beg for morning sex! I usually get rejected "I have to get to x meeting". Best is when he comes back and throws off the work clothes, makes me happy and then redresses for the day with my scent on him.

Husband #1 - I took morning sex attempts as an insult. He didn't want me, he just woke up with that...and his breath was bad and my breath was bad...ugh, I am glad we aren't married anymore but I am sorry for the damage I did to both of our sex lives.


----------



## Renee0414 (May 26, 2016)

I used to hate it. Im not a morning person at all. I hate waking up. But i have found that if i let him convince me for long enough i get turned on, and when i give in i actually enjoy it. Its so peaceful in the morning. And i feel good starting his day off right 
I have to say something like "but im so tired" (leave the possibility of being convinced in the air) if he knows i can be convinced, he will try for as long as it takes me to wake up. Which is actually just foreplay for both of us. That helps it not be so mechanical and boring. 

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

my wife has no problem with it at all. we had sex when we went to bed last night, then I woke her up at about 4 this morning raring to go. She was more than willing. Then just a little bit ago she ducked under the covers to take care of me. who says 22 years together has to be sexless?


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

My wife likes me to cuddle her in the morning and she will reach around and rub me a little, but it NEVER leads to sex in the morning, ever. Says she likes to feel me hard, but
she doesn't take it any further and doesn't want to, just likes to feel.


----------



## Renee0414 (May 26, 2016)

woodyh said:


> My wife likes me to cuddle her in the morning and she will reach around and rub me a little, but it NEVER leads to sex in the morning, ever. Says she likes to feel me hard, but
> she doesn't take it any further and doesn't want to, just likes to feel.


Haha o my god what a little tease. Id be like ok fine if you dont follow through then you dont get to touch  jk jk
My husband likes to be touched even if it doesnt lead to sex right then. But its not because i dont want it, its because it is usually not possible at the moment (kids are awake or something) but just as soon as it is possible we jump on it. Which is usually after the kids go to bed that night :/

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

Renee0414 said:


> Haha o my god what a little tease. Id be like ok fine if you dont follow through then you dont get to touch  jk jk
> My husband likes to be touched even if it doesnt lead to sex right then. But its not because i dont want it, its because it is usually not possible at the moment (kids are awake or something) but just as soon as it is possible we jump on it. Which is usually after the kids go to bed that night :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


Yes she is and always has been. Used to frustrate me, but not so much anymore. I even enjoy it some. My wife has a nice body and on the weekend, runs around the house in panties and short T shirt. I enjoy looking, but usually, that is all I get.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I usually get up by 4am, so whether or not I wake up at full attention I don't usually have the time to do anything about it except for some awkward peeing


----------



## m00nman (Nov 29, 2014)

OhGeesh said:


> I hate morning sex with a passion. It feels mechanical and machine like there is no kissing, no build up, its stick in, stroke, cum, done, (in theory it is I can never cum quick so I just wait for her and then stop)...HATE IT HATE IT.
> 
> Ive voiced it more than once Id pick no sex before Id pick morning sex.
> 
> ...


Honey, is that you?

At the ripe old age of 46 all I can say is that I'm happy that I still wake up with morning wood and that no doctor has pushed a pill on me that could result in that going away. In fact, I feel like a teenager again; I dream about having sex, when I have it it's over before you know it and the most of the time I'm having it by myself.


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

Not to mention the morning breath. I dont want all that action first thing. I like us both to be freshly showerd and breath smelling fresh n clean. If it's not that, I dont want it either


----------

